# In through the back door...



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Whats the script on just buzzing out to the states with a ton of money, living off it and searching for work 'under the radar'?

can you just show up at the airport and be given a 6 month visa?

I don't mean working illegally, but more scouting for places that take on Brits.
Surely there must be some areas of the states that have a tender spot to their ancestors people?

I have friends in the states but ideally would like to get into construction and offshore marine work (I'm a qualified commercial diver).

The alternative is Canada or Australia or NZ.

I'm figuring Texas, the southern states and the mid-west.
They seem more friendly to the English somehow.

The whole system seems set up to screw over the ordinary working joe's who want a new life in the USA.
Hell the Mexicans seem to get by under the radar and claim naturalised american if they can last 5 years or so right?

Thoughts and ideas appreciated.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry, no extra treatment for buzzers! 
You may be so lucky to spend some time in government quarters before your return to the UK. Worth a try? Not in my book as they share the news.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok buzzing aside.
Can you actually land a work-visa while out in the USA or is this some travel myth?
Has anyone actually landed work in the states (a work visa) while on a vistor's one?
What's the script on that one?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Whats the script on just buzzing out to the states with a ton of money, living off it and searching for work 'under the radar'?


It usually ends in tears.



Wayfarer said:


> can you just show up at the airport and be given a 6 month visa?


Nope



Wayfarer said:


> I don't mean working illegally, but more scouting for places that take on Brits.
> Surely there must be some areas of the states that have a tender spot to their ancestors people?


Even if they wanted to hire you, they'd find it difficult to get you suitable status



Wayfarer said:


> The alternative is Canada or Australia or NZ.


Much more realistic.



Wayfarer said:


> The whole system seems set up to screw over the ordinary working joe's who want a new life in the USA.


The idea is to keep as many people out as possible.



Wayfarer said:


> Hell the Mexicans seem to get by under the radar and claim naturalised american if they can last 5 years or so right?


No way, Jose! In recent times there was one general amnesty under Reagan. They was a slight, temporary loophole under Clinton (involving only those married to a USC but unable to adjust status because they were EWI).....but that's about it. 



Wayfarer said:


> Thoughts and ideas appreciated.


If you really want to live in the US, trying to buck the system is a good way to ensure that will never happen.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok so to clarify, how long do you get if you show up at the airport without going through the rigmorole of being interviewed?
Before anyone says you'll be turned away that's bunk, you get interviewed by HLS and then a visa is issued.
So how long folks


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> Ok so to clarify, how long do you get if you show up at the airport without going through the rigmorole of being interviewed?
> Before anyone says you'll be turned away that's bunk, you get interviewed by HLS and then a visa is issued.
> So how long folks


If you show up at the airport with a US passport, a green card, a valid visa or ESTA clearance, you simply won't be boarding any plane to the US.

Visas are issued solely by US consulates.


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

I think you mean 'without' a passport/green card/visa/ESTA right?
Otherwise the USA would be seriously depopulated 

So a visitors visa is the first step, ok. Cheers


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> I think you mean 'without' a passport/green card/visa/ESTA right?
> Otherwise the USA would be seriously depopulated
> 
> So a visitors visa is the first step, ok. Cheers


I do not think it would be depopulated. Maybe repopulated by the British fleeing their island.

Unless you are what in my industry is called a "rain maker" you may as well enjoy your vacation in the US instead of wasting it on a job hunt. What are your professional qualifications besides smart?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Wayfarer said:


> I think you mean 'without' a passport/green card/visa/ESTA right?
> Otherwise the USA would be seriously depopulated
> 
> So a visitors visa is the first step, ok. Cheers


Yep -- for with read without.

A visitor visa is not a prudent step for most if you're from a VWP country. And neither are a solid step to your originally declared plan.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Wayfarer said:


> So a visitors visa is the first step, ok. Cheers


Actually, no. Go over there on a VWP (visa waiver program) for a month or two of "holiday" and just start sanity checking your plans. You'll have to convince the immigration people on arrival that you intend on returning, so don't quit your day job back home.

If you were to find employers throwing jobs at you rolleyes: ) you'd still have to return home to start the visa process and that will take a few months in any event. And to get an employer interested in hiring you, you'd have to convince the employer that you are worth waiting all that time - when chances are there is a line forming on the street with native-born job applicants who can meet the entrance requirements and start work tomorrow.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

Dark and gloomy to get work as a foreigner then, land of the free it sure ain't!

I'm a commercial diver and work on offshore platforms back home. Money's great but the homeland is sinking into the sea morally and economically...


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Neither dark nor gloomy as long as you bother to inform yourself about the rules and work towards a goal.
If you are really good and if you work for an international company not a local outfit - you might have a chance for an internal transfer. Otherwise - use your downtime to crack books:>)


----------



## coldAussie (Feb 5, 2009)

Wayfarer said:


> ...the homeland is sinking into the sea morally and economically...


And you want to move to the USA????

Ian


----------



## Rich Havens (Mar 11, 2009)

I know I shouldn't but "have a tender spot to their ancestors people?" made me laugh.

The amount of form filling and relative stress it took me to get it in... 

Yeah, get a visitors visa first and get a genuine feel for the place. It would be nice if things were as easy as just lucking into a bit of work from a brit-friendly employer but restrictions abound everywhere now


----------



## Wayfarer (Apr 4, 2009)

twostep said:


> Neither dark nor gloomy as long as you bother to inform yourself about the rules and work towards a goal.
> If you are really good and if you work for an international company not a local outfit - you might have a chance for an internal transfer. Otherwise - use your downtime to crack books:>)


There aren't any international companies that take on commercial divers, they prefer US citizens. Any work available for commercial divers is -US citizen only.
Expat packages are rarer than dancing unicorns.

The USA isn't too bad, it's a big place with plenty of areas that aren't in the mire.


----------

